# washing line



## onlytone (May 31, 2012)

I am finding it so difficult to buy a rotary washing line here - brought my original from the UK but can find no retail outlet that i can purchase another -Almoradi area.

would welcome any suggestions
many thanks


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

onlytone said:


> I am finding it so difficult to buy a rotary washing line here - brought my original from the UK but can find no retail outlet that i can purchase another -Almoradi area.
> 
> would welcome any suggestions
> many thanks


You should be able to buy a rotary clothes dryer at any ferreteria, or even some of the bigger supermarkets like Eroski, and some of the Chinese mart shops sell them.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I saw one today in Howards Storage World, if you have any where you are. I know there are at least two in Madrid.


----------



## chica de cocentaina (Jul 25, 2011)

Leroy Merlin stock them too


----------

